# any trad/primitive hunters?



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just curious if any one on here hunts with strictly traditional type archery gear

nothing with wheels,sights,stabilzers etc.

no modern tech on the bow,except for the string as they are safer

if so,do any shoot and hunt with primitive type gear

i.e. self bows(no fiberglass on them),all wood bows or backed with natural materials like rawhide and sinew is allowed

i own a wheelie bow,bought it for chasing turkeys

but i also make and prefer to hunt with self bows and natural material arrows.

not that there are any thing wrong with wheelie bows and fiberglass bows and the like or the folks that use them

like i said i own and hunt with a wheelie bow

i was just curious

thanks for reading

tim


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a compound that no longer ever leaves the case. Got tired of carrying the extra weight. I don't have any self bows. My main bow is a Black Widow LAG 54# shooting 600+ grain arrows. I have a take down recurve for bow fishing and a couple extra one piece recurves that sit in the case.

I hunt muzzle loader season with a Traditions cap and ball rifle and a Pietta 44 revolver.

For rifle season I'm all modern long range stuff.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

I have 2 flintlock rifles and 2 flintlock smoothies. I also have a couple Vincent styled ohio half stock percussion 40 cal squirrel guns. I also have several self bows i made from Osage. I also have a bunch of recurves. Hunting with these is the most fun and I have taken several deer with the flintlocks. As i get older i find myself doing things easier with modern firearms and with recurves even though the primitive weapons are just as capeable of killing cleanly as any modern firearm. There is just more hunt involved with the primitive way. The flintlocks I made myself, not from kits.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well glad to see a couple of folks on here that like to do it the "hard way"

i really enjoy making and shooting/hunting with my self bows

i dont get near as many shots and kills with it as i do the wheelie contraption,but thats all part of hunting with trad gear

i feel its a fair trade for giving up the sights,the let off, etc and having to shoot instinctivly

theres something to be said for having to get your game into that 20 yd or so range for a good clean kill

i lost interest in my wheelie bow when i was turkey hunting one year and was able to hold full draw for over 5 mins while he was coming in and giving me a shot.

never been much for rifle hunting,even though i bought my first ever hunting rifle this year(for wolf)

i am leaning towards a percussion cap muzzle loader for next deer season.

hawk,like you i find it easier as i get older to hunt with more modern gear,thats why i am planning on a muzzle loader for next season(more modern than a stick bow lol )

after 20+ years of turning wrenches for a living,2 shoulder surgeries,arthritis,hunting with a bow in the cold here in minnesota just isnt as easy or as fun as it used to be.

i would love to see pics of your guys's gear,especially those hand made smoke poles

so if you show me yours,i will show you mine


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been a bow hunter for over 30 years. In the beginning I said to myself "anybody can shoot a deer @ 100 yards, where's the challenge in that" After many years of this, just a few years ago I got back into guns and moved the other direction. I'm working on my skill set for 600 +


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hunt with a 1950's Remington 870 wingmaster does that count?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I started with an old Bear Grizzly recurve and then moved to a compound without sights. I then bought an old Black Widow and use it for many years. Sold it one year because of bills to pay. Been kicking myself in the ass ever since. Had shoulder surgery and two back surgeries so I switched to a crossbow. I got a PSE recurve with a 30# draw to start trying to practice with. Like riding a bike my body and eyes remembered what to do. Saving my pennies for a new recurve for next years hunting season. Never did like the whole release and pin set-up. May keep my crossbow just in case. I hate the fact of not being in those woods ! Would love to see your pics of traditional equipment guys. Especially the handmade flintlock. I know Fred has done some beautiful work with his archery stuff. I know he has pics here in the forum. Check em out. :hunter3:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I started with a Wing recurve over 40 yrs ago and went to a compound as soon as Bear came out with one and through the years went upwards to my Mathews, few years back a friend made me a custom longbow (bubinga riser and bamboo backed) and have mainly used it since, I also hunt elk (when drawn) with a TC Hawken 50cal .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well here are a few pics of some of my bows

2 of which i made,the other(the recurve) was made a very good bowyer from tn.

it was gifted to me after after my second shoulder surgury and wasnt able to get my whole 28" draw

these are all self bows( i.e. one piece of wood,no backings)

the top bow is hickory,pistol grip,near center shot.stained it dark to blend in better in my hunting blind

66' tip to tip,45# @ 28",very smooth draw and a nice shooter and very accurate with the right arrow

the middle bow is also hickory,no stain,but i left some cambium on the back to make for a camo pattern.i added some reflex to it when building it.

this added performance to the bow.

64" tip to tip,54# @ 27",smooth draw,spits arrows quite fast for a self bow,and once again very accurate with the right arrows

the bottom bow was the gifted bow.it is made from osage orange,recurved tips,it has darkened with age as osage does.

64" tip to tip,51# @ 25"(can be pulled safely to 26",and comes up to about 55#)

very smooth draw,fast and accurate shooter

ok,i showed you mine now lets see yours


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

1000 Yard Competition


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now those are some "long" bows. lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ooooooooooooo japanese yumi bows

those are very cool bows

believe it or not those are shot from horse back

i know a guy that makes them.

very difficult bows to make as one limb is much longer than the other

this makes tillering (getting proper bend in the limbs) very difficult

they are very strong bows,as far as draw weight and arrow speed

but once a person learns to shoot them properly can be very accurate at long distance

they are shot with a thumb ring traditionaly


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Since I'm just getting into hunting, I have nothing lol. Just my AR and 1187 at this point for hunting birds and coyotes. However, my brother in law has been shooting Traditional pretty much his whole life. I got a chance to shoot his recurve (it may be a different type of bow, but to me, it's a recurve lol), and I'm hooked. I've been picking his brain about them to see what I should look for, how much to spend, etc. Hoping to get one by the fall and hopefully by next fall be able to go out and do some stalks with him in Northern Wisconsin.

I think he's more excited then me that I've gotten more into hunting now and am more relaxed with my fishing passion that has consumed my life up to this point in my life. I just like the sound and challenge of stalking a deer and getting close enough to shoot it with a traditional bow. Much more difficult it would seem. I like challenges. 

Like in the other parts of the forum, hopefully I can provide some more input as I develop in these sports. Cool to hear there are some of you shooting traditional.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

tuffdaddy, the best advice you can receive when it comes to bows is try every one you can get your hands on and buy the one that feels and shoots the best for you. Everybody is different. I have a Black Widow longbow that I wouldn't give up for anything and it's hard to buy one of those now days for a grand. I also have a Hoyt 3 piece recurve that cost me $125 and it all reality they both shoot about the same.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 on what fred said


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Fred. My brother in law pretty much said the same thing the other day on the phone. I just want to make sure what I get isn't going to be a piece of junk, but don't want to break the bank either. Looking forward to getting into the traditional archery as both of my girls have shown interest in archery as well, so hoping to learn as much and train as much as I can before they get to the point where I can get them shooting (which will be soon as they are 5 and 6 now).


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Slowly switching over to all traditional I don't even like looking at my compound anymore


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

addiction,nice looking stick bow youve got there

i need more info on it though

what kind of bow is it(woods belly and backing)?

did you purchase or make it?

length,draw weight etc?

i love stick bows, i make all of my own self bows.twist my own strings,make my own arrows from all natural materials

i even knapp arrow heads from stone,but cant legaly hunt with them here in Mn.

and i do hunt with every thing i make except the stone points


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I have made all my trad bows, both long bows and static tip recurves. They are laminated bows and shoot very well. I have not used a compound bow for 6 years or more. I have only made 33 bows and have 3 of my own. Don't build them anymore but trying to get my buddy to take over and build them. My statics are fast and quiet. Trad 3-D shoots are a real enjoyment for me and also Javalina hunting is a blast.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I knap my own arrowheads, and am slowly melding into building my own arrows, I still need a traditional bow, I would very much like a self bow, but haven't even thought about trying to build one, I may have to look into that.

Although it's not technically archery I did recently build an atlatl and dart and hopefully with much practice, plan on trying to harvest a whitetail with it next year in Missouri. That should be an adventure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Well the atlatl is the grandfather of the bow,so its primitive
I knapp also,make self bows too
Got any pics of your knapped goods?


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is an arrow point









and a knife blade









, I'm not too good at it yet, but they are all functional. I also knapped my atlatl point but I don't have a picture of that ill get one and post it up a.s.a.p


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nothing wrong with your work at all

i like the knife,looks good

function over beauty is what i strive for,too mnay modern knappers are always trying to make that "perfect" point,or the real "artsy" looking ones.our ancestor didnt worry about asthetics,they wanted something to put meat over the fire.

i know some realy talaented knappers that fall into the class of "artsy knappers".ya sure they get top $$ for their stuff but i wouldnt trust thier pieces for hunting or survival.

is the rock keokuk?


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate the kind words. I agree with you, I find beauty it function, and I try to use everything I make, I wouldn't mind having the skill level to be artsy when I knap though lol. Yes I think it is keokuk I'm not really sure, I take a billet when I look for rock, if it fractures right I take it , if it doesn't I leave it. I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to rock types. I've read that there is a way to heat treat rocks, to make them more knappable, but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dsotm223, how long have you been knapping?

the longer you knapp,and the more time you put into it,the more artsy your stuff will look.like they say "its a hobby of tonnage"

heres a few pics of some of my work

some knives and wild turkey wing bone calls









some stone pipes made from pipestone









and one of my largest dalton style blades to date,daltons are my most favorite thing to knapp









and an osage long bow in the makings(ignore the date on the pic,my camera was messed up for awhile)

i need some thin raw hide for it before i can finish it









there is also a pic on the first page of a few more of my bows

any idea of what draw weight and draw length of a bow you would want?

i may have something you would be interested in,i do sell them on occasion and i sell them pretty cheap.

let me know


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been knapping for about a month. You make awesome items, I'm looking for a 40lb at 27" recurve or a 50lb @ 27" longbow. I've shot both and am comfortable with both. I'm not sire if that terminology would be.used to describe self bows or not.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well if you have only been knapping for about a month you are doing vey well

keep breaking rock,you will get better,you seem to be a natural

thanks for the kind words about my work

and yes that terminology is correct for self bows

i dont have any in them exact specs right now

but if you look at the pics of my bows on the first page of this topic

the top bow is hickory(stained to be darker than the natural color) and it is 66" tip to tip,pulls 45# at 28" and is very near center shot,shoots nice and smooth with no noticeable hand shock and is pretty fast

the second bow is also hickory,64" tip to tip,and pulls 54# at 27",not center shot but a very fast and hard shooter with the right arrows

but is possibly sold,pending funds.but like they say "money talks and bs walks"

the third bow is a recurve made from osage orange(made by a guy i know in tennesse) it is 66" tip to tip and it pulls 54# at 25",very fast and a hard shooter

with self bows,the handle makes a differance as far as what arrows(spine of the arrow) need to be used due to what is known as "archers paradox",center shot bows are more forgiving and easier to shoot accuratly

i usually charge $150 plus shipping for a hickory bow.however if your interested in the top hickory bow(the near center shot one).since you are a fellow PT member i would sell it for $150 and i will throw in the shipping at my expense.

this would more than likely be the best bow for a newbie to self bows to shoot.hickory is a very durable wood,and being near center shot it is accurate for a beginning bow as the arrow spine isnt quite as critical.

if interested in the second bow(the white hickory one) i would need the full price on that one,as thats what my current offer is already.

i will tell ya that self bows are nothing like compound bows as you need your game to be closer for a clean kill.i personaly wont take a shot beyond about 25 yds with a self bow.one must learn to shoot "natural" or "instinctive" as there are no sights on a self bow and you dont hold at full draw for more than 2-3 seconds.but this just adds to the thrill of the hunt.

if interested just send me a pm


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone explain to me how the hell you aim with a recurve/traditional bow? The answers I seem to get are that you'll just get a feel. Unfortunately Ive been hitting all around the target with that. Also, nice work sneakygroundbuzzard


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

its called "instictive" shooting

think of it like point your finger

when you bring up the bow,find your mark with your eye and focus on that spot,when the bow comes up to the draw position,the arrow becomes your finger that your pointing(atleast thats how i do it)
the best way to learn is to start close to your target,say five yards,once you are hitting consistantly,move back to 10 yds and so on

some folks will actually "look down the arrow" wwhen they aim,ive tried this and it doesnt work for me

it can be very difficult to learn to shoot instinctivley,but very rewarding once you do

dont expect groups like you get with a compound bow,unless your reall really good which i am not that good,but ican hit an 8" paper plate out to about 30 yds consistantly


----------

